# No Ruff Reports?



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I see plenty of people are smackin' the sharps, but anyone getting out after the ruffs? I'm chomping at the bit. Will be heading to the Iron Range to visit my grandparents and get after those chickens next Thursday. So far, reports seem pretty dang good.

I'm also curious if anyone has been out in North Dakota for grouse. I know a few people make the trek north to the Pembina Hills and whatnot.

So speak up! And post your pics :beer:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Best grouse hunting in MN in at least 12 years....no joke. They are everywhere this year,.....including the Iron Range. I am getting tons of successful reports from all over NE MN.

Find a gravel road right before dark or early in the morning and you will have plenty of action.

Good luck.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I went up north to the Turtle Mountains 2 weeks ago. Didn't see a bird. The dog got birdy a couple times but it must have flushed prior to getting close enough to here it.


----------



## grousing effiemn (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm about to go to grand rapids area tomorrow. has anyone been up there recently ?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just got back from a four-day hunt in the Iron Range. Happy to report that there are plenty of birds!

As you might expect, they are getting more spooky as the season wears on. Found more birds hunting trails than breaking brush, but most were 20-40 yards in the woods. It helped having a dog who would scent them before we got to them.

Good luck! I have a feeling you'll find birds if you log some foot-travel mileage!


----------

